# not sure i should perpetuate this myth



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Enjoy!! 








11 PEOPLE ... ON A ROPE 
Eleven people were hanging on a rope, under a helicopter.

10 men and 1 woman. 
The rope was not strong enough to carry them all, so they decided that one had to leave,
Because otherwise they were all going to fall.
They weren't able to choose that person, until the woman gave a very touching speech.

She said that she would voluntarily let go of the rope, because, as a woman, she was used to giving up everything for her husband and kids or for men in general, and was used to always making sacrifices with little in return.

As soon as she finished her speech, all the men started clapping . . .. . . . 


PLEASE SEND THIS MAIL TO ALL INTELLIGENT WOMEN, and your men friends (education purposes!).


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Do I need to run this through SNOPES?


----------

